# Snowmegeddon 2010, Minnesota, USA



## duane mcdowell (Dec 12, 2010)

Yikes, it's cold and snowy here.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 12, 2010)

Brrrrrr....that system is just hitting us now. I hate winter. It's so cold and dark and depressing.....come on spring!!!! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 12, 2010)

That system is pushing down into IL. No offense- I couldn't handle MN or Can, IL is bad enough!


----------



## lindafrog (Dec 12, 2010)

Brrr-its been snowing since early am here in northwestern lower Michigan. We are close to Lake Michigan with both system and lake effect snow. I've ventured out only to fill bird feeders. Orchid society party was cancelled:-( Blizzard going on with more cold, windchills below zero and up to 2 feet of snow in the forecast. Time to crank up the heat and enjoy the greenhouse. Hope your okay in MN-- is that blue sky? We don't get much blue sky on this side of Lake Michigan till April!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 12, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Dec 12, 2010)

The snow missed us completely, Duane, but we got the cold!:clap: High today was 3F(-16C)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

Didn't the Minneapolis area get over 1.5 feet of snow? Thank you, Mother Nature, for not dumping that much on us!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 12, 2010)

Holy cow, that's a LOT of snow. Just saw on the news where the Metrodome collapsed under the weight of snow in Minneapolis - what a sight! 

It's chinooking here, temperature at 7 pm is currently +5C and rising....and not snowing....:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2010)

I think NYC was 53F and rainy today. Cold comes in on Tuesday!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 12, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Didn't the Minneapolis area get over 1.5 feet of snow? Thank you, Mother Nature, for not dumping that much on us!



Yes, they did. We're 100 miles north and got totally missed by the snow.


----------



## Candace (Dec 12, 2010)

You can keep it, thanks very much! I've actually begun wearing a jacket when I go out now. Brrrrr:>


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, folks, don't all flock to the Bay Area, but today it's around 60-ish without any windchill. It got down to 39 at some point recently. Big deal for San Francisco.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2010)

To add to the above: I do love to tramp through snowy nature, though. It's really a spiritual experience. We miss all that transitional excitement here. Today there are Gingkgos shedding yellow leaves, Christmas trees in windows, and violas in windowboxes planted over bulbs that are going to poke through in a month... Great confusions to Ma Nature. Or to those of us who like boundaries between seasons.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool!!! Snow last week here just for 2 days, but almost no sun for weeks now  !!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Dec 13, 2010)

Saw footage of the Metrodome roof collapse there in Minneapolis. Crazy. 

We are having some record lows being near freezing +- five degrees (27-37 F) at night, but our friends up in Chicago are shoveling big time! So, I'm not complaining at all. Covering up some tender tropicals way beats that mess. Funny thing- Home Depots here are selling out of plant frost cloth and tiny bundles of fire wood and starters (the Duraflame stuff).


----------



## nikv (Dec 13, 2010)

Brrrrr! I'm so glad that I fled the state of Minnesota back in the 80's. My blood is too thin to think about that much snow now.


----------



## duane mcdowell (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep. We got about 1.5 feet. Plenty of snow, for sure. Lots of school closings today - the roads are really rotten.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 13, 2010)

Ernie said:


> .... but our friends up in Chicago are shoveling big time! ....


Nope not near the border - most of it blew to Michigan & Indiana!


----------



## Ray (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Duane - that should make it easier to cultivate those "cold growers" you like!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Nope not near the border - most of it blew to Michigan & Indiana!



Near Lake Michigan, I think they got about as much as the folks in Minneapolis. We got a little over 5" but with the blowing snow, strong winds and way below normal temperatures, the results here in mid-Michigan were enough to cause multiple accidents and several deaths.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 14, 2010)

duane mcdowell said:


> Yep. We got about 1.5 feet. Plenty of snow, for sure. Lots of school closings today - the roads are really rotten.



Lots of snow and closed schools - I bet the kids in the town are thrilled! :rollhappy:

Is it early for that much snow in Minneapolis? For surely you get a lot of snowy winters that high up north in US?


----------



## Heather (Dec 14, 2010)

Candace said:


> You can keep it, thanks very much! I've actually begun wearing a jacket when I go out now. Brrrrr:>



Still wearing sandals. Haven't graduated to socks and a coat yet. oke:


----------



## Candace (Dec 14, 2010)

Heather said:


> Still wearing sandals. Haven't graduated to socks and a coat yet. oke:



Woohoo!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2010)

Lite snow around NYC but it's not winter yet...


----------

